# Found a Weber Performer (?) curbside for TRASH!



## Greg Rempe (Jun 27, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Hmmm....say, I DO have an attic.  Mebbe Greg can give me tips on the best way to lug the beasts up and down the stairs...!
> 
> Looks like the Simpson's grill is gonna' stay in its box for the foreseeable future.



Looks heavy to lift...was it _*FREE*_!


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 27, 2005)

:lmao: 

The Hindenburg at least flew and the Titanic sailed before catastrophe, unlike your idea.   Maybe they were better ideas.  :grin:


----------



## ddog27 (Jun 27, 2005)

People throw away grills???         
That clearly has to be against the law right?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 27, 2005)

I'll bet some guy was getting ready for his block party the next morning! Can you imagine the look on his face when he went out the next morning to light the damn thing and it was gone? Hey Susan, was it loaded with charcol?


----------



## Finney (Jun 27, 2005)

oh forget it....  I can't even explain how every one else's grill finds differ from mine.  :-(


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 27, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> oh forget it....  I can't even explain how every one else's grill finds differ from mine.  :-(



Come on Chris....we're listening! :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 27, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------

